# We are offering Jobs in Australia for UK and European citizens



## Tinker Tailor

Hi
What age is 'young people'?
Is 34 too old?
Generally what is the pay like in casual Agricultural work?


----------



## workaboutoz

18 - 30 is the age bracket...sorry  Our current Job post in Queensland pays $19 per hour...Im thinking of going myself haha


----------



## Nelly87

I'd happily do this if it was in my area, is this all over Oz?


----------



## Hobbs

*Scam*



workaboutoz said:


> We are currently recruiting workers for jobs in the horticultural industry in Australia. This is a great opportunity for any young person to travel and work around Australia. workaboutoz.com not only guarantees you a real job but also apply for your visa, set up an Australian bank account in your name, apply for your tax file number and offer on going help and support during your time in Australia.
> 
> If you would like to know more, feel free to ask any questions on here, send me a PM or visit our website workaboutoz.com
> 
> Standard membership is free of charge - Hope this is helpful to a few people on this forum.


Yes I receive emails like this all the time, its a money lanudring scam.


----------



## PavelZgrebencian

*Living and working in Australia*

Hello! My name is Pavel from Romania! My wish is to receive a visa that allows me to work in Australia and to find a job! If is possible, please tell me how to do that! Thank you!


----------

